# Widdest Tire possible on gen 2 cruze



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It depends largely on your wheel fitment as well as your own tolerance for tire poke
Many 235/40 fit on stock 18s no problem. And don't look aggressively fit. 
245/40 fits fine and looks a bit beefy on an 8-8.5" wide wheel, you need to be approaching flush to fit them.

255/35/18 on 9" wide is a fairly aggressive fitment


----------

